

Bitcoin drops another 20% as Mt Gox highlights bug - trey_swann
http://recode.net/2014/02/10/bitcoin-drops-another-20-as-mt-gox-highlights-bug/

======
mcherm
Why would you EVER submit a story which is just an exerpt from someone else's
story?

